# CPT for ultrasound of only heart



## ggparker14 (Nov 11, 2011)

Can someone help me with a CPT for ultrasound of heart?  This was performed on a blunt abdominal and blunt chest trauma patient in ER.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jbhansen (Nov 11, 2011)

93308-26 is what our ED uses


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 13, 2011)

93308 is Echocardiography , not ultrasound.


----------



## dgarri (Nov 15, 2011)

An Echocardiogram includes obtaining ultrasonic signals from the hear and great vessels, with real time image and/or Doppler ultrasonic signal documentation, with interpretation and report.

Echo: ultrasound of the heart!!


----------

